# Rhine in two weeks



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just started planning for this years tour of Europe. 
We usually tour France late June but this year we are going to try Germany and from the many recommendations on here the Moselle Valley / Rhine seems to be a good taster.
Being new to Germany by motorhome I would greatly appreciate some reassurance that a tour of the Mosel area kicking off at Calais is feasible in a fortnight at a reasonably leisurely pace. If anyone can suggest an basic / must see stops en route and at the Moselle area that would be fantastic. 
Many thanks


----------



## desperado (Mar 23, 2009)

My better half and I did Germany last summer (2012) and would recommend the Moselle (Mosel) highly. We travelled from Calais to Brugges to see some friends for a few days and then onto Trier after a night in Luxembourg. The stellplatze at Trier is big and you wont have any trouble getting in. Its a relaticely short cycle ride to the Trier centre which is wortha look. From there we moved up the Mosel and stayed ina variety of stellplatze all of which were great and good VFM. Mehring was our second stop in Germany and there was great opportrunity to taste the local hooch - its white wine paradise. There are stellplatze at very very regualr intervals and most have hook ups. We didnt enjoy the Rhine just as much so my recommendation is the Mosel which you can easily do in 2 weeks and see most if not all of it tootling along at your own pace. It can get somewhat "samey" but it is totally relaxing and we certainly chilled out.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Take your wellies, it is not uncommon for the Rhine to be flooded in places at this time of year, in fact forget the wellies and take the waders. Other than that enjoy your trip.  

tony


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Take your wellies, it is not uncommon for the Rhine to be flooded in places at this time of year, in fact forget the wellies and take the waders. Other than that enjoy your trip.
> 
> tony


Cripes - is it likely to be that wet !


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi wp1234
The mosel is much better than the Rhine in mu opinion. Mainly because access to the rhine is more difficult except where they put a car park or stellplatz there. the mosel has a road running alongside it whole length and so as you drive you can see the river and the valleys which are all covered in vine groves. There are stellplatz every 2-3 miles on the mosel on average.

If you start off at koblenz and go to Trier you wont be dissaponted i can assure you .

Phill


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wp. depends on the rainfall eh :?: 

tony


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*German trip*

We traveled the length of the Mosel a few times and i wold recommend this camp site in Koblenz. Its on the Wast side directly along side the Rhine across from the huge Kaiser on the Eck where the Rhine and Mosel meet.
Sit and watch the never ending shipping go by.

Campingplatz Rhein-Mosel GmbH 
Schartwiesenweg 6, 56070 Koblenz, Germany
+49 261/802489 (Fax) ‎

Also near the southern end in the Maginot line and some of the underground forts are open to view.

http://www.bunkertours.co.uk/

Also verdun, the battlefield the the north is well worth a visit with its underground forts and trench lines still walkable through the woods.

If you want any info drop me a line.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a little bit at the start of our Summer 2011 blog about the Mosel and Rhine at www.hankthetank.co.uk

I would say two weeks is easily enough to do both. To be honest I got bored after a few days. Yes its motorhome friendly, so much so that you trip over one vast stellplatz after another and I think that is the reason most people go there. Because they can. Once you have looked around a couple of the pretty villages and sat looking at the river for a day or two there isnt much else on offer.

I found the Rhine noisy.

Much better once we got to the Black Forest and when we got to Switzerland we did wonder why we even bothered with Germany!

One tip, we did the trip from Calais to Trier in one hop. Dead easy toll free motorway all the way but its 300 miles and there were no fuel stations for the last 50 (that were obvious) we were running on empty when we got there.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Depends what you want I guess. Mosel is relaxing, Rhine, while noisy, is good for watching boats & trains go by.

As well as the Stellplatzen, the campsite at Rudesheim is very good. Can recommend Drosselgasse (especially Schloss Rudesheim) for a raucous time at weekends.

Calais-->Mosel is a bit too long a slog for me (unless you cross the night before). Can recommend Han-sur-Lesse as a stopoff...picturesque spot with 2xcampsites and an aire, only 10 minutes from motorway.

Obviously make sure you travel to/from there via Luxembourg, for cheap diesel.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

wp1234 said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Take your wellies, it is not uncommon for the Rhine to be flooded in places at this time of year, in fact forget the wellies and take the waders. Other than that enjoy your trip.
> ...


It will be wet there now but we've always had very good weather in June (albeit further south)

Germany still enjoys(?) proper seasons usually with -10 winters and +35 summers


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

We have been visiting the Rhine and Mosel for over 35 years only the last 8 with caravan. We like the Mosel best and always enjoy Bernkastel Kues. We have been to the Christmas Market there loads of times in early December. Wonderful old town.


----------

